
How to Shave Ten Hours Off Your Work Week - makimaki
http://www.michaelhyatt.com/fromwhereisit/2007/11/how-to-shave-te.html
======
Goladus
These are good tips for that guy who was asking about relaxation.

------
darius
I'm closing my browser right now :)

~~~
pg
Just use News.YC, now with Noprocrast.

~~~
aswanson
I won't turn it on for fear I will just waste time finding a workaround.

~~~
BrandonM
You don't have to worry about that thanks to the "override" link you can click
on. I use it all the time ;)

